# Does anyone still have the story for this comic?



## Prostapheresys (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone!
Looking back to this nice NSFW comic by Endium ( www.furaffinity.net: Aran's Ant Adventure - Page 1 by Endium ) I found out that the commissioner has long ago removed all of his content from FA and now the only thing that remain are the comic pages on Endium's gallery without the accompanying story.
So... Does anyone out there still have the original story or know if I can find it somewhere else?


----------

